

SetJam CEO letter about first angel presentation - chrischen
http://www.setjam.com/blog/2010/03/09/unedited-ceo-letter-about-first-angel-presentation/

======
asmosoinio
Interesting, candid text about one occasion of raising money. I hope they
continue with this kind of blogging in the future.

